# big frankie



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

I need some help. I'm building a wall unit / bookcase to house my models. I haven't purchased big frankie yet but will and want to have the bookcase done before. Since the model is larger than most I need to make a shelve that will fit the model . Dose any one have the dimensions height and width ? thanks to everyone that helps


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

A hair over 19 inches tall, and I believe 12 inches wide.


----------



## kscuda (Nov 22, 2009)

His shoes are 6 3/4 long heal to toe


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

kscuda said:


> His shoes are 6 3/4 long heal to toe


Only 6 3/4? Why is he called Big Frankie?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...oh, I am NOT going there... :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Waste of plastic. Why make a characiture kit with the proportions all messed up like that when there are so many regular, normal monsters out there? It's Moebius' Scorpion, IMO. Made on a whim.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> Waste of plastic. Why make a characiture kit with the proportions all messed up like that when there are so many regular, normal monsters out there? It's Moebius' Scorpion, IMO. Made on a whim.


Do you have any idea as to what you are talking about?
Do you not know that this kit was originaly made in 1964 by Aurora and has been a highly sought after kit for over 40 years?....and that Moebius was good enough to re-pop it???
Do a little research and you'll see this a rather important piece.
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Magesblood said:


> Waste of plastic. Why make a characiture kit with the proportions all messed up like that when there are so many regular, normal monsters out there? It's Moebius' Scorpion, IMO. Made on a whim.


 Heretic! Why....I oughta...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Do you have any idea as to what you are talking about?
> Do you not know that this kit was originaly made in 1964 by Aurora and has been a highly sought after kit for over 40 years?....and that Moebius was good enough to re-pop it???
> Do a little research and you'll see this a rather important piece.
> Mcdee


apparently not.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Well said Mcdee. Big Frankie is the most important kit to be re-issued in a long, long time to this modeler!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Obviously, this fellow modeler was not aware of the history of collectable Aurora kits, or the fact that this kit was never intended to be an "accurate faithfully rendered" figure kit of the Frankenstein Monster, but a parody*..*In addition, the last one to sell before Moebius repopped it, sold for around ,$2,700.00..The demand was there...and Frank stepped up to the plate, and delivered.:thumbsup:*

*Z*


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

okay, I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong. I'm not at all familiar with Aurora kits aside from the Moonbus.

Just every time I look at the infant-like expression on Frankie's face and to see the grossly disproportionate features, I shudder.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Big Frankie has always looked to me as what it would have looked like if Peter Lorre had played the Frankenstein monster. Probably the same proportions, too!

Great kit. Everyone should have one.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh man, ol' Franky was on the top 5 of my Grail List for many years! I was so damned happy when they reissued it!!!!! I have (3) right now, and I want a glow kit when I get the extra $$. He's just so cool to build!

I paid $200 fopr this resin kit about 6 months before Moebius announced the release of thier kit!









This one is in the works now!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Had a couple of them resin Big Frankies my self, Tim. That is a way out paint job on his suit coat. Nice!!!!!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Wasn't Big Frankie originally designed by the great Marvin Glass to be a toy, but when he couldn't interest any toy company in it, he sold it to Aurora?

David.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Indeed! I think it was supposed to walk with glowing eyes if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I got the "glowing eyes" part down anyways!!! LOL!!!! I wanted kind of a "Brian Setzer look" for his jacket! This guy will be driving a 1/9 scale Jesse James 49' Chevy when he is done!


----------



## kscuda (Nov 22, 2009)

that is looking cool, Brian Setzer jacket and all!!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim, he's looking wonderful. I remember talking to you about this build when I had completed my Frankie last year. 

Awesome paint! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

